# Problem mit Brother HL 2030 :(



## TeamCroCop (28. Juli 2010)

Hi leute,

habe ein riesen Problem.

habe diesen bekannten schritt gemach um den Tonerzähler zurückzusetzen:
1) den Netzschalter vom Drucker ausschalten 2) Frontklappe des Druckers öffnen 3) GO-Button am Gerät gedrückt halten und den Netzschalter einschalten 4) GO-Button solange gedrückt halten, bis Toner/Drum/Paper LED’s leuchten 5) GO-Button kurz loslassen (alle LED’s erlöschen) 6) GO-Button 2x schnell drücken (warten bis Toner/Drum/Paper LED’s leuchten) 7) GO-Button 6x schnell drücken (Paper LED blinkt) Cool Frontklappe des Druckers wieder schließen

aber jetzt druckt er nicht mehr.. nur das grüne lämpchen blinkt und er reagiert auf keinen druckauftrag.. auch schon neu installation vorgenommen und NICHTS... was kann ich tun? irgendeine möglichkeit den drucker komplett zu reseten?

Danke im vorraus

LG


----------

